# tool post drill



## junk iron (Feb 5, 2015)

been thinking about taking a drill chuck and make a shaft and housing for bearing and clamp in tool post and use a drill to power it so I could drill circle in lathe,has anyone built one?
Thanks


----------



## darkzero (Feb 5, 2015)

I've seen 2 types posted on this forum. One was like what you described. A block mounted on the tool posts with a drill chuck, bearings, & a shaft so you could attach a cordless drill to power it. The other one was using a chuck & motor salavaged from a cordless drill mounted in a housing to the tool post wired up to a power source. I have no idea where those posts are though, it was a while back when I saw them.


----------



## rgray (Feb 6, 2015)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...-drill-for-lathe?highlight=center+drill+lathe

This one is still working good. On larger diameters  there is sometimes not enough room. I use screw machine drills and sometimes and endmill does the trick as they are short.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 6, 2015)

keep getting invalid attachment when clicking on link.


----------



## rgray (Feb 6, 2015)

Billh50 said:


> keep getting invalid attachment when clicking on link.



Not sure what is up there. Try typing in the search box " rgray center drill " 3 come up on my computer, mine being in the center.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Feb 6, 2015)

Here is the other style darkzero was talking about http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/29369-Drill-fixture-for-the-lathe


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Feb 6, 2015)

This is called live tooling, if sufficeintly rigid you  can mill and drill from the cross slide.


----------



## junk iron (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks fellows,this is what I was looking for


----------

